# Best WMA to hog hunt



## Mossy0ak270 (Jan 29, 2005)

Me and my brother are wanting to give hog hunting a try and was wondering which WMA would be best choice within 2 hrs of Atlanta. Also which small game weapon is the best choice, since thats the regs.


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 29, 2005)

I would use a muzzleloader if you have one. This time of year (small game dates), ou can put a scope on it.

As far as WMAs, Oaky Woods is close to that distance. The best I have ever hunted is Beaverdam and Tuckahoe. Tuckahoe is where I killed my big boy, but the population is down a little over the last few years. There are still a ton of them there; you just have to know where to look.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Keith, thanks for the reply. Me or my brother dont own a muzzleloader. I'm gonna get one later on. With that do you any other suggestions as a small game arm for these tough critters?


----------



## jthunt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

I hunt Oakey woods and Ocmulgee. Oakey Woods seems to be the best this year. As far as weapon we use .22mag. CCI  Maxi Mag Full metal jacket. With good shot placement  to the neck or head never had a problem.


----------



## Turkeytaker (Jan 30, 2005)

.22 mag. is top choice for a non-smokepoler. I heard Tuckahoe's population was about gone. Seems like I heard somewhere that they didn't kill but a handful all deer season. 

Have you heard anything about Clybel WMA? I know they've got some pigs over there, and it's only one hour east of Atlanta. I'd call WRD first and see if someone over there can tell you where they've seen some or know of some fresh rooting. It's not as strong as Oaky Woods/Ocmulgee, but it's a heck of lot closer to Atlanta.

Also, you can hunt with your bow if you prefer to do that.


----------



## Cypress94 (Jan 30, 2005)

I keep hearing good things about Oaky woods.  A buddy of mine killed a 250lb. boar that he is getting mounted down there.  Besides, maybe the more of us that hunt it, the more the poiticans will see that we still want it.


----------



## maconducks (Jan 31, 2005)

i'm game, I want to stick one with an arrow.  I live in macon and pretty familiar w/ oaky and ocmulgee


----------



## J Ferguson (Jan 31, 2005)

Used to be hard to beat beaverdam for alot of middle GA hogs but the best track is the one that the state lost and I aint been down there in a while but with the river and swamps there's still gotta be a few there


----------



## hpostelle (Feb 1, 2005)

Certain places in the north ga mountains have hogs. Cohutta has a pretty good pop.


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 1, 2005)

Tuckahoe's population is down, but it is still the best I have ever seen on a WMA. The problem is, most people are not WILLING to go where the hogs are. Like a lot of WMA hunters, folks look for hog sign that is visible from the road. The problem is, that is where most of it was in years past. They are still there, you just have to go where they are. They are in the thick places and where I hunt there, I have seen only ONE other hunter in the same areas, and he was dragging out a hog!


----------



## J Ferguson (Feb 1, 2005)

Lake burton wma in the north east GA mtns has a pruty good pop. of them but like they said most people aint willing to hunt the mtns fer em it is different than the swamps of south GA


----------



## maconducks (Feb 1, 2005)

what part of beaverdam?


----------



## J Ferguson (Feb 1, 2005)

maconducks said:
			
		

> what part of beaverdam?





what you asking?????????????????


----------

